# Компьютеры, телекоммуникации, ПО... > Программирование >  Сколько примерно символов на листе А4?

## _ivan_

Сколько ПРИМЕРНО символов на листе А4?
Нужно знать чтоб расщитать на сколько ПРИМЕРНО хватит картриджа на матричный принтер.

----------


## sea

В каком смысле символов? в ворде есть во вкладке сервис - статистика,там можно глянуть сколько букв на странице. у меня вышло 3806)

----------


## dark_star

Улыбнул сабж. И это ветка по программированию

----------


## CrazySquirrel

8 много
3 очень много
72 наверное пару штук влезит

стоит задуматься перед стартом топика????!!!!

----------


## shipr

чтобы не заводить новую тему, решил вопрос задать здесь. 
Никто не знает сколько электричества сожрёт матричный принтер на 1 отпечатанную страницу. Нужно для расчёта бюджета на электричество.

----------


## -=TigeR=-

> чтобы не заводить новую тему, решил вопрос задать здесь. 
> Никто не знает сколько электричества сожрёт матричный принтер на 1 отпечатанную страницу. Нужно для расчёта бюджета на электричество.


 за постановку вопроса 5 с плюсом...
перефразирую твой вопрос...
сколько бензина сожрет один автомобиль на километр пути....
а теперь думаем...
есть ока - жрет мало...
есть жигуль - средне...
джип - много...
спорт кар - дофига...
камаз - немеряно...
надеюсь аналогия понятна....

-----
а мануал почитать к принтеру... и его ттх посмотреть...

----------


## CatDog

> сколько бензина сожрет один автомобиль на километр пути....
> 
> камаз - немеряно...


 Камазу литр бензина хватит до конца его жизни. Он на солярке ездит  :smileflag:

----------


## maxx™

> Сколько ПРИМЕРНО символов на листе А4?
> Нужно знать чтоб расщитать на сколько ПРИМЕРНО хватит картриджа на матричный принтер.


 А какой примерно размер шрифта?

----------


## Terra_cotta

12 Times cо стандартными междустрочными пробелами 3200-3500.

----------


## _ivan_

Тему можно закрывать!
sea дал нужный ответ.

----------

